# Devils Lake Fishing Report 2/28/03



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Perch fishing on the lake continues to be up and down. Anglers are finding 
fairly good fishing one day and tough conditions the next. Anglers are 
catching quite a few smaller perch, but finding numbers of keepers has been 
difficult. The best spots this past week have been the Main Bay in front of 
Camp Grafton, Rocky Point and the Towers area. Other spots producing some fish 
are the Woods Rutten area, out deep from Haybale Bay, Foughty's Point, and in 
East Bay in front of the Camp entrance. Try using Hali's or hanger rigs with 
ratfinkies tipped with wax worms, spikes, minnow heads, or perch eyes. Walleye 
fishing's also been having it's ups and downs with the best times being early 
morning and right at dusk. Spots producing fish are the bridges of 57 & 20, 
the north end of Six Mile Bay, the trees by the Casino, the Ft. Totten area, 
Patience Point, and the Mauvee Coulee area. Try using sonars, buckshot rattle 
spoons, nils masters, or jigging raps tipped with minnows or minnow heads. 
Pike fishing continues to be somewhat slow with the best action coming from Old 
Mil Bay, Bud Bay, the north end of Creel and Six Mile Bays, most anywhere in 
the Flats, and the old Stromme Road. Try using smelt, herring, or large 
minnows with tip ups. There's some snow on the ice limiting travel somewhat, 
but the Lake Access Committee has a great trail system that still lets you get 
around. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

